# Sell WEED Today????



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah.....so, do you think i should sell my WEED shares today, and "toke". er..take a nice tidy profit on today's pop? Or, hang on, in hopes they will "get high"-er? ...peace out, man..
(Man, I got the munchies bad!)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Is that your only pot stock? You could diversify, for example sell the WEED, and roll it into a spliff of HMMJ.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes..only pot stock...excepy for POT 
i never inhale!


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I have 4 of 'em , holding onto WEED and have high limits on the others ..


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm holding it in to see what happens next summer when (if) things go full legal. Dave's not here man.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

I sold half my position last week. Guess I should have waited! IMO I believe you will see these go lower into December and then I am long term from there. My re buy in point would be 10.50ish. Then I'm holding long.

Also.. don't think buying the index is the best way to invest in this sector. Buy the top three and you will likely do better. Canada loves its oligopolies


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Never a bad idea to take a little off the table for a tidy profit.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I put a high limit order on yesterday but it didn't get there. I only did it for the day and now I see its up even higher again today. Very tempting 60% profit but only a small position.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I think this is just the beginning for the industry. I have a couple positions in MJ stocks and am holding for the moment.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...scored yesterday & cashed out man...


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I hold CBW as my weed stock.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I bought WEED @ $4 but might let it ride .. have FIRE , APH and ACB as well with limits , have them set higher than all-time highs so we'll see .


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

WEED up another $0.80 again today.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

So you bought at $4 and you are up paper 300% what % would make you happy.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I know but , if i sell it hits $20 hah ... sold ZCL day before earnings on Friday , made my profit for the day .


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

This is why people lose.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another $1 on top , good thing i dont always listen .


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

spdr1812 said:


> Another $1 on top , good thing i dont always listen .


shoot! i exhaled at $14.75!!!!!


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

You will stay until broke.

Start looking at the financials. For this company to be $15 they should have sales $750K and a reasonable expectation of profit.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

doh! now $19.10.....I could used that extra 5 grand! ouch!


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

That's cool 400% happy yet.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Never mind I misread


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

Oldroe said:


> That's cool 400% happy yet.


I cashed out 1/2 position , not totally insane


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm impressed no matter what you did the right thing.

Most think they have the holly grail. That's why they stay to long and get crushed.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

If the margin was smaller i probably would have waited and got crushed or lost some upside . One word from the Liberals and it crashes like Aecon so ill watch the ride with less stress now ..


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

A lot of hysteria around these stock or a lot of 40-80 year old with money. I would sell half again if it gets to 30. At some point good investing is going to come back in these stocks.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bought in at $1.90 a share. Happy to ride this roller-coaster for a while longer.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Look at this crazy volatility. Low of $19.14 and high of $21.72 today - a range of 13%. The stock looks up 2% from close to close, but in the last 10 minutes of trading, it fell almost 10% in 10 minutes! Imagine if you bought 1000 shares at 1545 and watched almost $2000 disappear. 

Unfortunately, this is not really investable! There is still a crazy amount of capacity coming online with almost no barriers to entry.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

chantl01 said:


> Bought in at $1.90 a share. Happy to ride this roller-coaster for a while longer.


Wow- nicely done!!


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

The dumb money has entered I think. My friend who doesnt know the difference of looking at the stock price vs market cap is wishing they could trade options for ACB. Buys one stock that does well and the euphoria is at an all time high,


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

WEED broke the $20 mark today and closed at $19.98. Quite the run lately.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Well, I have had my fun with this stock.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

30seconds said:


> I sold half my position last week. My re buy in point would be 10.50ish.


And this is why I generally buy and hold..


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

indexxx said:


> WEED broke the $20 mark today and closed at $19.98. Quite the run lately.


Now up to over $40 since I posted this two months ago. 100% in 60 days.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Oldroe said:


> You will stay until broke.
> 
> Start looking at the financials. For this company to be $15 they should have sales $750K and a reasonable expectation of profit.


Doh. For the record, WEED has capacity planned for potentially up to 500,000 kg of pot, which could net them something like $2.5 billion in gross revenue. Although, it will likely be FY 2020 and maybe 2021 before they can realize full sales potential, but thats only 2-3 years away, not 5+ years away.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Hang in there it's the holly gr ale.


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

Reviving this thread.
Today, I jumped out at $63.77. With my record, probably to early. I bought WEED in my TD SDRSP back in early 2017 @ $10.74 and have been on its roller coaster ride ever since.

This is my day for redemption for all the Medical Marijuana stocks I lost money on. IT was hard to let go, for two minutes I watched WEED trade higher and lower using the send and change buttons before I settled for less.

BTW at TD Direct Investing ... *Ratings change for Feb. 07, 2021 - Feb. 13, 2021*

Canaccord Genuity gives WEED a Hold Rating for $25
and MKM Partners gives WEED a Hold Rating for $28
and WEED is trading at over $63. Go figure!


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, sell-side analyst ratings are truly bizarre. Why would you have a Hold rating on a stock with a price target representing a drop of over 50%? Do they recommend that you hold while the stock plummets toward the price target?
It's all a game so that they remain in all companies' good books if they want to do an equity deal. The Street has about 50% Buy and 50% Hold ratings, with a Sell rating showing up once in a blue moon.
Realistically they should have 1/3 each in Buy, Hold, and Sell ratings. Myself I'd have maybe 25/25/50. I think of stocks more like a baseball team... you want your best picks in the big leagues, and most of the riff-raff in the minors.
They also change their top picks in each sector like every month or two. Gotta keep clients trading in and out to generate those commissions.

Anyway that's my unsolicited sell-side rant.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

nortel'd said:


> and WEED is trading at over $63. Go figure!


Is this due to the "reddit" effect?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Argonaut said:


> They also change their top picks in each sector like every month or two. Gotta keep clients trading in and out to generate those commissions.


I completely ignore all analyst ratings and targets.

The more important thing to decide which gambling stock you should buy for tomorrow's 15% gain! Will it be Bitcoin? Dogecoin? HMMJ? And which one might Elon Musk tweet about?


----------

